
Got kidney stones? Try riding a roller coaster to dislodge them - HillaryBriss
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-kidney-stones-roller-coaster-20160926-snap-story.html
======
NTripleOne
"Sorry boss, can't come in today - bad kidney stones, don't worry though, I'll
be back in tomorrow - just need to pop up to Alton Towers and I'll be right as
rain"

